# Voodoo?



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm running the new ep3ha with imo's 3.0.1 voodoo kernel. In terminal emulator when I type mount it shows I have full ext4. But I don't think voodoo is working. In cwm under voodoo it says it's disabled. When I hit enable it still says disabled and next boot disabled. Any idea what's going on here?


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

If I remember right, CWM and Voodoo don't work together correctly on the charge. Can't quote where I know that from, I just remember hearing it somewhere.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

If that's the case then how do I get voodoo working? I'm running cwm 4.0.0.8 I believe


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

If it says you have voodoo in the terminal then it is working

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

CWM has nothing to with Voodoo, other than the fact that whatever version you are using needs to support ext4 partitions. No version of CWM on Charge *reports* that Voodoo is working. You cannot go by what CWM tells you, and you can't reliably use it to enable/disable. Download the Voodoo Control app from the Market and it will show you the status and allow you to enable/disable.

Also, this belongs in Droid Charge General, not Development.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry about posting in the wrong section, my bad. I do have voodoo control app and it says it's working. I was just confused. Thanks for the help. Cheers


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Imosey's kernel is not technically a voodoo kernel. He can't create a full voodoo kernel until source is released.

However the kernel supports ext4 so you get the speed improvement it just won't show up in voodoo control.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

CraigL said:


> Imosey's kernel is not technically a voodoo kernel. He can't create a full voodoo kernel until source is released.
> 
> However the kernel supports ext4 so you get the speed improvement it just won't show up in voodoo control.


Actually it is a full Voodoo kernel. He's loading full Voodoo functionality by module. imnuts kernel is not full Voodoo because he doesn't see any utility in it and will probably not implement it when we do have source.

EDIT: Should probably clarify that I mean Voodoo Lagfix. Voodoo Sound is another matter entirely.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Actually it is a full Voodoo kernel. He's loading full Voodoo functionality by module. imnuts kernel is not full Voodoo because he doesn't see any utility in it and will probably not implement it when we do have source.
> 
> EDIT: Should probably clarify that I mean Voodoo Lagfix. Voodoo Sound is another matter entirely.


...or voodoo color.

Which I assume is why they said in the first place that this isn't a *full* voodoo kernel. It's just not possible until we get source.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Dev section is for releases. moved to general. :grin3:


----------



## johnnyblays (Oct 2, 2011)

thats a good one for me. :gasp:


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

off topic but do you guys think the voodoo audio mods is better than volume+?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> off topic but do you guys think the voodoo audio mods is better than volume+?


Definitely. The Voodoo sound modules are completely different. They modify the sound hardware directly.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

If i want to flash the gingerbread leak from p3droid i need to disable voodoo lagfix correct?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> off topic but do you guys think the voodoo audio mods is better than volume+?


Voodoo Sound interacts directly with the hardware features of the Wolfson DAC. Volume+ is just a software hack.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> off topic but do you guys think the voodoo audio mods is better than volume+?


Way better. Supercurio uses the modules to directly access and exploit the hardware codecs themselves. In a nutshell, voodoo unleashes audiophile level sound experience.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"Money Mike said:


> If i want to flash the gingerbread leak from p3droid i need to disable voodoo lagfix correct?


If you are referring to the EP3HA leak, then yes, I would. I would also flash the odin file with the charge.pit, just to be safe.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> If you are referring to the EP3HA leak, then yes, I would. I would also flash the odin file with the charge.pit, just to be safe.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Might want to beware the the charge.pit file on this leak. I had it bootloop on me when I used it and the only way I could recover was to flash PIT+EE4 and then flash EP3HA without PIT.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

the PIT file is ONLY supposed to be used with froyo stock roms!!! I don't know what or who gave people the idea to use it with EP3H

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> the PIT file is ONLY supposed to be used with froyo stock roms!!! I don't know what or who gave people the idea to use it with EP3H
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


+1 DO NOT use the .pit file with any ROM but the STOCK EE4 (Froyo) ROM. Use with EP3W will cause boot loops, and possible brick the phone (unlikely, but possible).


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

Voodoo Control Plus(make sure you enable the sound drivers!) + .flac format of your favorite music + Beats or good Sennheiser headphones = OMFGONGJSBNGIBHQIRGWYURTGUYTGB


----------

